# UOA #2 off-the-shelf 30 weight oil in 2.0 TSI w/APR



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll let the experts take it from here.

Mobil 1 0w-30 SL
Edge 5w-30 SM

Both 4100 miles:thumbup:


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*definately maybe*



Apexxx said:


> I'll let the experts take it from here.
> 
> Mobil 1 0w-30 SL
> Edge 5w-30 SM
> ...


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

How about some more information? What are your driving conditions? I expect any OTS oil to do decent for such a short interval. What's the manufacturer's OCI?

What are your driving conditions? Iron seems just a tad elevated for the interval, IMO. Is this the entire uoa history? Looks like a little oxidation as well. Do you have the virgin oxidation and nitration numbers for these oils? Wow, that's some old Mobil1. Did you buy that on clearance or is it old stash? Zinc looks low on the Edge. Is it Edge with titanium? Is the zinc number accurate for Edge? No phosphorus readings or am I missing them on my phone? No TBN? Maybe the oil isn't even suitable for continued use. 
opcorn:


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

On second look, oxidation isn't so bad but I would be more concerned about the nitration with Edge. Is this a sludger?


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Nitration may be tied to the fuel dilution..? I didn't get a fuel % this time, for some reason. Both runs were over wintertime, with lots of short trips, but also weekly long trips. It's also a manual trans, which I believe loads and revs the engine a bit more.

The M1 0w-30 SL is vintage 2003-4, from a large stash I acquired for $1/q. I have 7 more, so enough for another run, and some extra top-off oil. The SL version is a PAO product, the equivalent of the early 0w-40 formula, so I guess that why it showed well.


I figured the UOA was worth it, since I may run it again, but also to compare to the Edge (non-Ti). Edge has posted some amazing UOAs, and mine was comparable or better than any other 2.0 TSI UOAs. I suppose any 4cyl w/300ft-lbs is tough on oil.

Caterpillar is great. If I drop off my sample across town, I get result via email in 2 days for (drumroll) under $15! Granted there isn't a ton of info, but it is sufficient for my purposes. 

I have a buttload of oils stashed, just name some. I have to use up my older oils, or I'll end up with 15 year old oils by the time I use them. Right now for summer is Valvoline Racing Synth 10w-30 plus a quart of 20w-50 (freebate and bogo, plenty more to go). Next is my last fill of Green German Syntec SL (full price).

Let me see, all the SynPower went into the wifemobile, I still have jugs of Quaker State Synth ($2/q, a real sleeper oil) plus a brick of QSS 5w-40 ($4/q), also a brick of Pennzoil Ultra Euro 5w-40 that PZ sent me free for being me. What else, Mobil 1 5w-30 and 10w-30 Hi-Miles jugs (full price). I have a few cases of Havoline dino closeout $1/q and even a few cases of Delo 30, $1/gallon. I had like 80 gallons, down to a dozen or so.

Oye, is that enough? :screwy:


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, Apexxx the oil hoarder. So it sounds like your criteria is: 1. price; 2. availability; & 3. VAG specs. Or are VAG specs further down the list?  Green GC? You could probably sell that for a profit.

I got a free case of the PU 5W-40 from Pennzoil as well but I had quite a bit of consumption with it in my Forester and ended up adding a quart of 5W-30 since not even my local Ferarri dealer carries PU. Currently running M1 0W-40 SN (that's the latest API spec :laugh: ) in my car and in my wife's car, but will be trying M1 10W-30 High Mileage next in my car to try to slow down consumption. My car doesn't spec ACEA A3 oils, but running them in a turbo makes me feel better and the only time that I had a problem (blown turbo) is when I didn't run an A3 oil.

I'm actually curious about G-Oil because their 5W-30 is purportedly at least an HTHS of 3.5. Not sure how I feel about running cow fat though.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*between the ears*



Dennis M said:


> Wow, Apexxx the oil hoarder. So it sounds like your criteria is: 1. price; 2. availability; & 3. VAG specs. Or are VAG specs further down the list?  Green GC? You could probably sell that for a profit.
> 
> I got a free case of the PU 5W-40 from Pennzoil as well but I had quite a bit of consumption with it in my Forester and ended up adding a quart of 5W-30 since not even my local Ferarri dealer carries PU. Currently running M1 0W-40 SN (that's the latest API spec :laugh: ) in my car and in my wife's car, but will be trying M1 10W-30 High Mileage next in my car to try to slow down consumption. My car doesn't spec ACEA A3 oils, but running them in a turbo makes me feel better and the only time that I had a problem (blown turbo) is when I didn't run an A3 oil.
> 
> I'm actually curious about G-Oil because their 5W-30 is purportedly at least an HTHS of 3.5. Not sure how I feel about running cow fat though.


cow fat that is


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Rotella T 5w-40 is a staple with Subie drivers. In non-turbos, maybe the Rotella T5 10w-30 would be worth a shot, esp if you like HD oils.

Idk about the G-Oil HT/HS. They are the Official Oil of ALMS!


----------

